# Laparoscopic salpingo-oopherectomy and ovarian cystectomy



## sknapp56 (Apr 27, 2012)

Need help with coding a Left Salpingo-oopherectomy and ruptured a cyst on the right ovary with removal of the cyst wall. I know I code the left salpingo-ooperectomy as a 58661 but would code the rupture of cyst and removal of cyst wall as a 58662 or a 49321 with a 59 modifier. Thanks for your help in advance.


----------



## tmerickson (Apr 30, 2012)

58662


----------

